# JDRF and Haiti



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2010)

Some updates about the efforts being made to help the Haitians with diabetes:

http://www.jdrf.org/index.cfm?fusea...ersion_id=8F5255D2-1279-CFD5-A781BDB3E805AB85


----------



## aymes (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for that, I know there were some threads last week wondering about this.


----------

